# 18 wheels of Steel bricht beim laden ab



## grimm22 (23. Januar 2009)

mein game 18 wheel of steel haulin bricht nachdem ich im hauptmenu neues spiel starte läd es bis etwa 65% dan brichts ab und gibt ne fehler meldung : prism3d 
könt ir mir sagen was das ist auf meinem pc zuvor gings 

mlg


----------



## potzblitz (23. Januar 2009)

Stell mal  Reflection Detail auf low !


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. Januar 2009)

Das Spiel läuft wohl gar nicht unter vista, bei mir lässt es sich nichtmal installieren.

grüße, Railroads


----------

